# whats the best detail spray...



## quoc (May 2, 2014)

Im new to detailing and wanted to know what is the best detailing spray... and whats the difference


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

chemical GUYS HYBRID V7 FOR ME !


----------



## Mi16chris (Jan 27, 2013)

Angle wax qed is very good so is auto finesse qd


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

polac5397 said:


> chemical GUYS HYBRID V7 FOR ME !


Just a shame it doesn't bead that well. But gives an amazing finish.

Carpro Reload is also a great spray sealant


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

so many out there mate,z8,s/performance,berry blast,vp citrus bling,v7,fk425,last touch,werkstat gloss,red mist,and ads ng,of the top of my head that i use.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Zaino Z6 is my currant choice :thumb:


----------



## Kiwiteam (Nov 17, 2012)

For me:
Smartdetail van Smartwax(CG)
P40 detailer Chemical Guys
and Hybrid V7 Chemical guys when drying the car.
Reload Carpro gives a good beading


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Meguiars Ultimate Quick Detailer (Black Bottle) :thumb:

Mike


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

sonax bsd


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

mike41 said:


> Meguiars Ultimate Quick Detailer (Black Bottle) :thumb:
> 
> Mike


Id go with this one too,its very good.


----------



## V6dan (Feb 7, 2014)

Sonax bsd is my current favourite. Great water behaviour and seems to keep the car cleaner some how!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've tried a fair few and my favourite's Poorboys QD+


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Angelwax QED is excellent.


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

sonax bsd awesome stuff

also megs ultimate quick detailer very good too


----------



## lewis92 (Mar 7, 2014)

I use dodo juice red mist, beads like crazy and gives a nice glossy look


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

alexharvey said:


> sonax bsd awesome stuff
> 
> also megs ultimate quick detailer very good too


I've got BSD but have'nt used it yet,thats why I said Megs. BSD looks to be even better though :thumb:
Mike


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

+1 for sonax bsd.


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

mike41 said:


> I've got BSD but have'nt used it yet,thats why I said Megs. BSD looks to be even better though :thumb:
> Mike[/QUOTE
> 
> i think they both look good water behaivour on bsd just edges it and i think it last a bit longer than the megs!


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

For the win,,, Duragloss Aquawax 951,,,


----------



## scoTTV6 (Jun 12, 2012)

As to be sonax bsd for me gr8 stuff
nick.


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

I live in London so keeping my cars looking good is a real chore...I use Bilt Hamber Auto QD.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Cg vintage speed wipe recently bought it and can't fault it also smells great:thumb: of cherries


----------



## gérard83 (Dec 8, 2012)

Optimum no rinse for me very economical and very nice looks on my black car
Also optimun instant detailer is like a quick wax and better


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

quoc said:


> Im new to detailing and wanted to know what is the best detailing spray... and whats the difference


There's many bests mate, it all depends on what you want out of you detailing spray, and what it's going on. 

You've got your quick detailers, which will both clean and bling up your current LSP, great for using after a wash to keep your current LSP fresh. :thumb:

You've got your spray waxes and spray sealants. These don't clean as such, just protection. Great for quick and easy protection, on both fresh paint and as a top up on your current LSP. :thumb:

So, what do you want out of your detailing spray, and do you want it for freshening up an existing LSP, top up or stand alone LSP?


----------



## JoshB25 (Apr 13, 2014)

PRIMA Slick or Hydro and Gtechniq QD for me


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

+1 :thumb: Zaino Z6 smells great also.


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Welcome Quoc. 

Would say most important is to get the paint condition as best as you can.

Depends what you want from it and how often you wash your car too. 

Theres no real right or wrong in regards to "the best" as some sprays works better with their cars compared to others.

Best to experiment. For now I enjoy using the Sonax range, prior to that I was using Gtechniq and chemical guys. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2014)

Another vote for sonax bsd


----------



## quoc (May 2, 2014)

Wow thanks everything for advice... i got meguiars quick mist detailer right now but im gonna try sonax next... its seem to be very highly rated and award winning


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Love Sonax, but always feel it needs another product over the top of it as it feels "grabby"....normally a quick spritz of Orchard Perfection or Angelwax QED over the Sonax I find works wonders and makes the surface uber slick


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

sbrocks said:


> Love Sonax, but always feel it needs another product over the top of it as it feels "grabby"....normally a quick spritz of Orchard Perfection or Angelwax QED over the Sonax I find works wonders and makes the surface uber slick


Used BSD for the first time yesterday,great stuff but you're right,its a bit 'grabby'. Also got Perfection so will try it as well next time :thumb:
Mike


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

mike41 said:


> Used BSD for the first time yesterday,great stuff but you're right,its a bit 'grabby'. Also got Perfection so will try it as well next time :thumb:
> Mike


Thank goodness , thought it might just have been down to my application!!

Just needs the lightest spritz of Perfection to liberate an ultra slick surface IMHO


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I bought and used Megs Ultimate QD for the first time last night and I am impressed, easy to use and really adds a nice warm gloss to the finish. I've yet to see the beading but on the strength of my experience so far I'm glad I bought it.


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

year said:


> For the win,,, Duragloss Aquawax 951,,,


My vote as well .....


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

sbrocks said:


> Thank goodness , thought it might just have been down to my application!!
> 
> Just needs the lightest spritz of Perfection to liberate an ultra slick surface IMHO


its well know for being grabby and the finish is not ultra slick, must be why the beads are so mental. but it does last a good month


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Andyuk911 said:


> My vote as well .....


One of the most under rated brands worldwide. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

-Raven- said:


> There's many bests mate, it all depends on what you want out of you detailing spray, and what it's going on.
> 
> You've got your quick detailers, which will both clean and bling up your current LSP, great for using after a wash to keep your current LSP fresh. :thumb:
> 
> ...


 Ahhh, Thanks For That.

I have just noticed this thread and as I was speed-reading it you have neatly answered the questions that were going through my head !! 

I have never really used a QD much ( although I have a bottle of AG Rapid Detailer ) but I have started using AG Aqua Wax after maintenance washes and I have wondered where the line was between the Aqua Wax and the Rapid Detailer as they both seem to achieve the same end result, but in different methods of application.

This hot weather is irritating, as I can give the car a quick hose down and the next morning it is covered in a layer of dust, which takes the edge off the waxed finish, Grrrr.

I run a hosepipe over it at night, but I suppose I could use the Rapid Detailer on the dry car in the day time to give it a freshen up ?


----------



## Farthings cat (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes me too.....
First numb nuts question - what is LSP?

Second question, link to the above I have clayed, cleansed, applied super resin polish and a couple of coats of Collinite 476 - if I want something to "top up" the shine what would be the recommended product? Reading this thread can I assume it's the quick detailing products mentioned on this thread? 

Regards
Gary


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

LSP = Last Stage Protection, ie wax or sealant


----------



## Farthings cat (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks for that, just couldn't join the dots! 

So can a put a QD on top of the LSP? 

Gary


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Farthings cat said:


> Thanks for that, just couldn't join the dots!
> 
> So can a put a QD on top of the LSP?
> 
> Gary


Yes


----------



## Farthings cat (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank you
Gary


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Another one for Sonax BSD


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

BSD lover here


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Finishkare 425 is awesome!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Carpro reload or fk#425 for me


----------

